# MF 65: removing the steering gear mechanism thrust bearings



## drjohnhowell (11 mo ago)

I need to dismantle the steering gear on my MF 65 and I cannot work out how you get the thrust bearings (26-28 in the attached image) out of the steering gear housing. I have everything else off, but can't even see how I'm supposed to get the retainer cups out! should they just pop out? It's an old tractor, it was -11C when I was working on this and I was chipping large blocks of ice out of the housing (hence needing to dismantle the whole thing). I soaked the upper bearing in penetrating oil before I left and am thinking heat is next on the list of things to try. Am I missing anything? John.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Drive them out with a suitable driver. HF and probably Princess Auto sells a driver kit. I tend to use a socket myself.


----------



## drjohnhowell (11 mo ago)

Problem is it seems they have to come out by moving the steering column up (piece #25 in the image is a worm drive and the lower bearing sits in the bottom of the housing). i can't see how I am able to drive them up and they are not moving when I apply pressure to the worm drive. Or am I misunderstanding your solution?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The best way I know of is weld them out. Yes, it takes a bit of care, but it can be done. A good wire welder will make less mess than a stick machine, but you do with what you have. I would stuff the box as much as possible with wet rags to reduce splatter from getting into corners. Then try to lay a bead all the way around the race in the center, staying away from the edges. Let it cool a bit and it will practically fall out. Done that many times.


----------

